# ASUS USB-AC51 supports Miracast?



## puma99dk| (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to buy this USB Wireless-AC adapter but I want to use it for Miracast would it be possible?







Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320176


I am currently using Intel Wireless-AC 7260 together with my Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter (MWDA) and it works really good, but i am not sure if every Wireless adapter has Miracast support.


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 3, 2015)

https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_USB-AC51

Late to reply, but this Wi-Fi adapter uses the *Edimax* EW-7711AUC V1.0A chipset which isn't compatible with Miracast.

Here is the searchable compatibility list, I see your Intel Wireless-AC 7260 is listed here as compatible too:
http://www.wi-fi.org/product-finder...t_order=desc&capabilities=2&certifications=45


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 3, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/ASUS_USB-AC51
> 
> Late to reply, but this Wi-Fi adapter uses the *Edimax* EW-7711AUC V1.0A chipset which isn't compatible with Miracast.
> 
> ...



It's for a new build i am planning as a Micro-ATX build with Skylake, but ty for the link.


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 4, 2015)

You bet.  Between those two sites you should be able to find most of the chipsets used in current Wi-fi adapters and whether or not they'll work for you.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 4, 2015)

It's not that i wouldn't mind buying a Intel Wireless AC 7260 in a pci-express x1 adapter but it's more if u want to use another card in my upcomming micro-atx system then this would take up space bcs i doubt i can find a Micro-ATX board with this layout:

PCI-Express x1
PCI-Express x16
Maybe m.2. slot here no pci expansion slot
PCI-Express x1 or x4 wired to the chipset.

bcs i won't be using sli anyway but most layouts are like this:

PCI-Express x16
PCI-Express x1
PCI-Express x16 (wired x8)
PCI-Express x4 wired to chipset (Can be PCI-Express x4 physical slot opened or PCI-Express x16 slot.


This adapter from intel:


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 11, 2015)

if you want WiDI to work properly then you need to buy a Intel WLAN card ... period


----------

